# 2000 Heresy Emperor's Children (new to 40k)



## buttlerthepug (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd like to start off by saying that I'm new to 40k and for the most part I don't know a lot of the rules, so this list is primarily comprised of models that I like, and a fluffy feel for how Emperor's Children went to battle!

*HQ*
Legion Praetor-175
-Master Crafted Paragon Blade
-Combi-Melta
-Jump Pack
-Sonic Shrieker

*Elites*
Palatine Blade Squad (5)-220
-Power Lances (5)
-Sonic Shriekers
-Jump Packs

Legion Terminator Squad (10)-425
-Cataphractii Armour
-Reaper Autocannons (2)
-Pair of Lightning Claws (2)
-Power Fists (4)
-Chainfists (4)

Contemptor Dreadnought-200
-Twin-linked lascannon

*Troop*
Legion Assault Squad (10)-270
-Pair of lightning claws (Sergeant)

Legion Assault Squad (10)-270
-Pair of lightning claws (Sergeant)

*Fast Attack*
Legion Jetbike Sky Hunter Squadron (3)-165
-Multi-meltas (3)

Legion Storm Eagle Assault Gunship-275
-Twin-linked multi-melta
-Twin Linked lascannon (2) 

*Total-2000*

The idea was to have this be a very fast list, as that's what Emperor's Children preferred. I know that I've probably butchered the set up with the terminators, as I can honestly say I'm not too sure what most of the weapon variants do. I'd like to incorporate most of these units in the list, but since I'm not sure exactly what things do, I'm definitely open to changing units/taking units out/adding units.

Any help would greatly appreciated!


----------

